# Lights



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I was at Walmart today and saw their light set up for $65 each light. It all seems real east to make the only question I have is what size wire and what kind of bulb is best for the set up? Thanks for the help.


----------



## twgarrett (Nov 8, 2008)

i built this entire setup a couple weeks ago, and it works great. cheap, and can see forever under water. i've nicknamed it the flounder slayer. i've been able to gig em 10 feet way.

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just curious, what type of lights did you find? Didn't see a pic of the ones you are talking about.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *twgarrett (6/25/2009)*i built this entire setup a couple weeks ago, and it works great. cheap, and can see forever under water. i've nicknamed it the flounder slayer. i've been able to gig em 10 feet way.
> 
> http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm
> 
> Nice setup there.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Couldn't view the link?


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Just take the [/quote] off the end crazy :doh sorry I had too :letsdrink


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I edited my quoted statement.


----------



## twgarrett (Nov 8, 2008)

i got my light from auotzone for $10. a single high beam.


----------

